# Port Orange neighborhood ponds



## therevolution (Oct 12, 2010)

Hey I am from Md but my grandparents live in port orange florida. Their neighborhood has many connected ponds that houses back up to. I assume floridians probably know what I mean because a lot of neighborhoods seem to be setup like this there. My question is are these ponds usually stocked and or do they hold fish? I figured when I go to visit them I could wet a line right out back too. I am not sure if the ponds in their development are connected to a river or stream, I believe they are there mainly for aesthetics and probably flood control.


----------



## Cuttyshark79 (Dec 14, 2010)

Id check out google maps and see what the ponds run too. if there deep enough and run to a river there should be something in there too catch.


----------



## repair5343 (Jul 8, 2001)

In Florida any body of water holds fish.
In neighborhoods they are usually stocked once then nature takes its course.
Just remember one thing any fresh water pond in Florida may have an Alligator in it at any given time.


----------



## S.S.Tupperware (Nov 17, 2008)

good luck but a lot of places like that have hoa's and some little hitler will run ya out. Gators> HOA's


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

Most of those are just retention ponds. You can catch, but I would be real careful about eating anything that comes out of them. Remember, they run right off of lawns and streets, and they usually contain highly concentrated amounts of fertilizers, pesticides, etc. (relative to a bigger body, or flowing water)

Of fish that are actually fish-able, you are mostly going to find Largemouth bass, Tilapia, bleugill/bream, and Catfish.


----------

